# Small switching layout onto two modules



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Ya'll,

I had an Idea to create a small switching layout for some shunting operation at home to have hours of fun.









The numbers in Neighbourhood to the tracks showing how much cars could there stored in maximum.

This layout Idea is based upon the carfloat barges of the NY City Harbour where RR Cars are delivered by barges.









Another more clearly trackplan.
Planned with 18" curves and 15° Angles of the Tournouts in H0 Scale of 1:87.
Layout Dimensions are 60" x 72" alltogether or two modules of 60" x 36" only.

Ya Ingo


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I was dubious when my Brother built a small
switching layout. On a recent visit I got a chance
to try it out. A couple of enjoyable hours following
switching orders he provided. I'm now a believer.

My only suggestion for the layout you propose would
be to place the 'run around siding' on the 'main' rather
than in a spur. You'll find industrial spurs will see
the most action. Place more than one freight user
on each spur for maximum challenges.

Don


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Don,

The below drawn Module contains the Carfloat Area with the Harbour Scene.

The upper drawn Module is a combination of a Timesaver and an Inglenook both are based upon the Idea of shunting puzzles first invented by "John Allen" and his legendary "Gorre & Depthatide RR" it will be a combination of both in addition with a carfloat barge.

My Idea was to build two transportable modules what can be folded together like a little bigger suitcase, so I could visit train shows by public mass transports via train or city networks.

The red maked tracks could be inside of the streets with pavement between the tracks a public loading docks on street niveau.
The green siding in the left and the middle track of the rad tracks is planned to add neighbourhood modules for more shunting prucedures of more companies who get delivered some different RR Freight Cars or in use for other module arrangements.

I am open for new Ideas and suggestions to make a better working plan.

Ya Ingo


----------



## angrycat9000 (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks fun to operate!


----------



## railandsail (Jan 28, 2009)

*Carfloat,...railroad barge*



Atlanta said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> The below drawn Module contains the Carfloat Area with the Harbour Scene.
> 
> ...


Where are the drawings you refer to??


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The drawings are in n Atlanta's post #1

Don


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

wow that looks interesting...


----------

